# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Wanted to swap

## jim160

I'm wanting to swap the various 30 cal proj I have for some 190g or 210g bergers. 

I have various 130g to 240g projectiles. Anyone keen to swap, let me know

----------


## jim160

I also have some 140g amax and 140g match projectiles for 6.5 that I would swap for 30cal 190g Berger or 210g Berger. Or maybe 174g match. I have about 90 left of each. 

Anyone keen

----------


## jim160

> I also have some 140g amax and 140g match projectiles for 6.5 that I would swap for 30cal 190g Berger or 210g Berger. Or maybe 174g match. I have about 90 left of each. 
> 
> Anyone keen


Or does anyone want to buy them

----------


## Danny

Thinking along the lines the 174's for deer? They any good? If so what are they worth mate?


Dan

----------


## jim160

> Thinking along the lines the 174's for deer? They any good? If so what are they worth mate?
> 
> 
> Dan


No.  Was wanting the 174 proj for long range shooting. Not sure what they cost. That is if you can find them. I haven't had much luck.

----------


## kiwijames

> Or does anyone want to buy them


 @Neckshot

----------


## jim160

> Thinking along the lines the 174's for deer? They any good? If so what are they worth mate?
> 
> 
> Dan


 @Danny
Found this link for 175g smk 
Deadeye Dicks - Sierra

----------


## jakewire

What do you want for the amax
I'll take em if the price is ok.
Pm me.

----------


## jim160

AMAX sold pending payment.

----------


## jim160

> Or does anyone want to buy them


Will sell the match projectiles for $70. 
There is 95 in the box

----------


## veitnamcam

what 30 cal projectiles do you have?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jim160

> what 30 cal projectiles do you have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


 @veitnamcam
I have hornady 130gSP
Speer 150g rnsp
Hornady 180g SP
hornady 220g rnsp
Sierra 240g smk.  
Barnes 180g ttsx

I have a list somewhere with quantities and a full list. Will try and find it, unless there are any there that you want. 

I have more but I can't remember

PM me if your keen and we can discuss options

----------


## veitnamcam

Was hoping you had some 130ttsx or 178 amax you wanted to get rid of cheap :Grin: 

Or 150gr interlock

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jim160

> Was hoping you had some 130ttsx or 178 amax you wanted to get rid of cheap
> 
> Or 150gr interlock
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


No sorry, none of those. 
I found the list and will post list later tonight or tomorrow. 
I seem to have the stuff no one wants

----------


## veitnamcam

Someone will want them.

those 130 Hornady (assume interlock) Are like the hammer of Thor on fallow.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

rnsp is round nose soft point aye?

I wonder what those 220gr ones would be like in the 300wsm.

----------


## jim160

> rnsp is round nose soft point aye?
> 
> I wonder what those 220gr ones would be like in the 300wsm.


I will send you some to try.

----------


## peril 787b

How many of the 130's do you have and how much $ incl. postage/courier to Hamilton?

----------


## jim160

> How many of the 130's do you have and how much $ incl. postage/courier to Hamilton?


There are 54 projectiles in the box. I was thinking $25 delivered 

Hunting and outdoors have them for $54 a box
Hornady Projectiles 22cal - 30cal - Hunting and Outdoor Supplies

Send me a pm if your keen

----------

